# justice



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

what the hell is going on in this country that slag baby Ps mother has only got 5 year in prison the lodger 3 and that bas7ard that killed the defenceless baby got 12 years but got life for raping a 2 year old what the f*ck is wrong with this country why arnt we dragging these no good baby killers out in the street and hanging the f*ckers


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Thats a very angry post, but totally called for, i agree with u


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i am angry chick why aint some1 stovein these freaks heads in why aint they dead as fried chicken that was a defenceless baby they need wiping off this earth


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont really agree with the hanging....

but life in prison should mean life in prison!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i dont really agree with the hanging....
> 
> but life in prison should mean life in prison!


I find it hard to understand why they deserve to live! and the little boy doesnt


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i dont really agree with the hanging....
> 
> but life in prison should mean life in prison!


the victim was not some1 who could say what was happening to him he was betrayed by the 1 person he should av been able to count on no matter what and she stood by and let him be killed by a pair of scum bags they took advantage of a defenceless baby so they should die!! a eye for a eye


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no one deserves to die! EVER. it is NEVER our decision to make....it is awful what happened to the poor little boy...but we shouldnt become as bad as he is!


oh and...''an eye for an eye will make the world blind''...


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

claire said:


> Thats a very angry post, but totally called for, i agree with u


totaly agree also, xx



foxxy cleopatra said:


> i dont really agree with the hanging....
> 
> but life in prison should mean life in prison!


trouble with putting them in prison is that we pay to keep them :mad5:, xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> no one deserves to die! EVER. it is NEVER our decision to make....it is awful what happened to the poor little boy...but we shouldnt become as bad as he is!
> 
> oh and...''an eye for an eye will make the world blind''...


I understand what you are saying and respect it, but i totally disagree. i think this country would be 100% better with out people like that. 
I think capital punishment should be bought back for such cases


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

no deserves to die? dont make my ar$e laugh i av got 2 children the same age as that baby if that was my child they would be as dead as fried chicken


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

kira99 said:


> trouble with putting them in prison is that we pay to keep them :mad5:, xx


I agree, excellent point


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

have you seen films on capital punishment? its awful..and you have to think about the people who have to kill the person in question! they have to live with it too! i think that one moment of pain is not as bad as a life time of guilt!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> have you seen films on capital punishment? its awful..and you have to think about the people who have to kill the person in question! they have to live with it too! i think that one moment of pain is not as bad as a life time of guilt!


We live near the last person to execute someone and he lived a happy life he didnt feel guilty he did his job, his name was sid durnley


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> have you seen films on capital punishment? its awful..and you have to think about the people who have to kill the person in question! they have to live with it too! i think that one moment of pain is not as bad as a life time of guilt!


I will do the job...and i can livwe with myself for doing it..i would consider it a pleasure....theyre scum!!

That poor baby must have screamed his little lungs out!

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> no one deserves to die! EVER. it is NEVER our decision to make....it is awful what happened to the poor little boy...but we shouldnt become as bad as he is!
> 
> oh and...''an eye for an eye will make the world blind''...


I agree with you here, it probably wont make me many friends on the forum but i dont agree with death penalties.

What happened to baby P is terrible i am not trying to diminish whats happend to him. But when the subject of the death penalty is brought up its never just the once case thats at stake. Miscarriages of justice DO happen more often that we would like to admit, to have someone elses death on our hands who was innocent makes us all murderers (imho as would killing the guilty).

Where do we draw the line for the death penalty? Every convicted murderer?, every paedophile? every rapist? or only child murderers? Are we qualified to make that decision. I can understand those close to a case having the feelings of wanting to kill the person who has taken their loved one, its natural - but it doesnt make it right.

I agree that the punishment given is far too lenient - as is the whole prison system.

Personally i would rather strip them of most of their human rights, lock them in a dark room in solitary confinement with a sh!t bucket and food pushed through the door once a day, whilst playing "lift music" to drive them insane.

I do not think that killing them will solve anything morally.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

what if an innocent person is put to death? could you live with that? can you really live with taking a life?  where does it stop too? do you kill people who murdered someone? for stealing? where does it end?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> I agree with you here, it probably wont make me many friends on the forum but i dont agree with death penalties.
> 
> What happened to baby P is terrible i am not trying to diminish whats happend to him. But when the subject of the death penalty is brought up its never just the once case thats at stake. Miscarriages of justice DO happen more often that we would like to admit, to have someone elses death on our hands who was innocent makes us all murderers (imho as would killing the guilty).
> 
> ...


YES! well said


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I agree with you here, it probably wont make me many friends on the forum but i dont agree with death penalties.
> 
> What happened to baby P is terrible i am not trying to diminish whats happend to him. But when the subject of the death penalty is brought up its never just the once case thats at stake. Miscarriages of justice DO happen more often that we would like to admit, to have someone elses death on our hands who was innocent makes us all murderers (imho as would killing the guilty).
> 
> ...


She admitted it....there would be no miscarriage!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> She admitted it....there would be no miscarriage!


totally agree


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> We live near the last person to execute someone and he lived a happy life he didnt feel guilty he did his job, his name was sid durnley


i thought you said it was pierrpont?

Pierrpont was the man who killed derek bently, who had his convicion quashed (too late) due to a huge miscarriage of justice. Should pierrpont be hanged then as he murdered? or should it be the judge that sent him to death? or is state murder ok?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am not a vindictive person. What happened to baby P was awful and there has certainly been a case on injustice, but I do not have the power to decide who does and who doesn't die.

If someone did that to my own child, I would probably kill them myself but it wasn't my child, I have no right to say what should or shouldn't happen.

It's unfair but that's the way it is.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i thought you said it was pierrpont?
> 
> Pierrpont was the man who killed derek bently, who had his convicion quashed (too late) due to a huge miscarriage of justice. Should pierrpont be hanged then as he murdered? or should it be the judge that sent him to death? or is state murder ok?


i got it wrong n looked it up, that was the name of the man that lived end of our street


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

these days with DNA testing the chances of there being wrongfull executions would be minute


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

No hun....in the case of baby p ...i would offer to go the deed,...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> No hun....in the case of baby p ...i would offer to go the deed,...


me too gladly


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

would you not want them to suffer by feeling guilty rather than get out of it by death?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> i got it wrong n looked it up, that was the name of the man that lived end of our street


either way my questions still stand...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I agree with you here, it probably wont make me many friends on the forum but i dont agree with death penalties.
> 
> What happened to baby P is terrible i am not trying to diminish whats happend to him. But when the subject of the death penalty is brought up its never just the once case thats at stake. Miscarriages of justice DO happen more often that we would like to admit, to have someone elses death on our hands who was innocent makes us all murderers (imho as would killing the guilty).
> 
> ...


I agree. What would have been done in the case of Jamie Bulger ???

You would put 10 year old who had led horrific lives themselves to death ??

If my son happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time in 20 years time and was wrongly convicted of something i would like to think i would get the chance to prove his innocence.

However having a 2 little ones myself i would love the opportunity to stove a head or two in but i couldn't live with myself if i got it wrong.

Unfortunately it is very common for innocent men to be accused of stuff involving children (it's why we have very few male teachers left) and it takes them years to re build their lives.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I thought were discussing baby p? and her sentence...i would hang her and the others....not sure if i would want the job full time though

Sammy


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

they dont deserve to hang i was just being daft i would like to strangle and beat the living sh1t out of em myself and if i go to far and they die then so be it


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> would you not want them to suffer by feeling guilty rather than get out of it by death?


Did they feel guilt while they was doing it???
If they didnt i doubt they will feel guilt while in a snug cell !

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> would you not want them to suffer by feeling guilty rather than get out of it by death?


nah they better off dead n not costing me money!


billyboysmammy said:


> either way my questions still stand...


the man did his job, its down to the justice system to make sure the conviction was right not his. In this day in ages with DNA ect its harder to make an incorrect conviction


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

so you think that people should die to save you money? :S


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

minni girl said:


> I thought were discussing baby p? and her sentence...i would hang her and the others....not sure if i would want the job full time though
> 
> Sammy


You can't just say yes kill them all and only apply it to this case. If you're for the death penalty and killing the people involved then you need to think about the whole spectrum and who it affects.

Even though my brother was murdered and I say an eye for an eye I would not like to inflict the same hurt and despair upon that person's family! No one should ever go through such a loss.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> these days with DNA testing the chances of there being wrongfull executions would be minute


I disagree!

I have read a document (trying to find it) about how easily DNA can be transferred. I agree its a useful tool, but its not infallible, particularly when the accused was already known to the victim or their family. DNA is useful and will help to prevent miscarriages of justice, but it needs to be looked at with all the other evidence, its is not PROOF of guilt.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> I agree. What would have been done in the case of Jamie Bulger ???
> 
> You would put 10 year old who had led horrific lives themselves to death ??
> 
> .


those boys knew what they were doing i couldnt harm a child but those 2 should av been kept in prison till they were old enough to be hung or av their heads stoved in


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im sorry but i think these monsters should die!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> nah they better off dead n not costing me money!
> 
> the man did his job, its down to the justice system to make sure the conviction was right not his. In this day in ages with DNA ect its harder to make an incorrect conviction


Yet he still took an innocent life..... so who should be punished for that? him for the act? the judge for convicting him? the jury? the public for allowing capital punishment?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

sequeena said:


> You can't just say yes kill them all and only apply it to this case. If you're for the death penalty and killing the people involved then you need to think about the whole spectrum and who it affects.
> 
> Even though my brother was murdered and I say an eye for an eye I would not like to inflict the same hurt and despair upon that person's family! No one should ever go through such a loss.


yes but you and your brothers family hadnt killed any1 to warrant himself being killed thats a differant thing altogether


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You can't just say yes kill them all and only apply it to this case. If you're for the death penalty and killing the people involved then you need to think about the whole spectrum and who it affects.
> 
> Even though my brother was murdered and I say an eye for an eye I would not like to inflict the same hurt and despair upon that person's family! No one should ever go through such a loss.


Firstly..i thought the thread was about baby p..
Secondly...she admitted it...
thirdly...she hurt a defenceless baby....

Sammy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> yes but you and brothers family hadnt killed any1 to warrant himself being killed thats a differant thing altogether


It doesn't matter. Baby P didn't do anything to be killed either, but he was.



minni girl said:


> Firstly..i thought the thread was about baby p..
> Secondly...she admitted it...
> thirdly...she hurt a defenceless baby....
> 
> Sammy


Yes, this thread is about baby P but somewhere along the line it managed to turn into a manhunt for every person who has murdered/has been falsely accused of murder!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> so you think that people should die to save you money? :S


No i did not say that! i was refering to someone who did this









Imo people who do things like this to defensless children dererve the death penatly

I never said people should die to save me money they should die for what they have done


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Firstly..i thought the thread was about baby p..
> Secondly...she admitted it...
> thirdly...she hurt a defenceless baby....
> 
> Sammy


Sammy i agree with you to a point.... if we looked at this individual case by individual case i think most of us would want to see the woman dead along with the people who aided it. However to talk about the death penalty for one leads to a much much much bigger picture, and one that cannot be ignored.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

minni girl said:


> Firstly..i thought the thread was about baby p..
> Secondly...she admitted it...
> thirdly...she hurt a defenceless baby....
> 
> Sammy


fourthly they should die no ifs or buts


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yes, this thread is about baby P but somewhere along the line it managed to turn into a manhunt for every person who has murdered/has been falsely accused of murder!


no it is not a man hunt its a discussion in an open forum about what justice was give to this baby and its nothing at all to do with people who have been falsely accused???!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> those boys knew what they were doing i couldnt harm a child but those 2 should av been kept in prison till they were old enough to be hung or av their heads stoved in


But they were babies themselves  OK they were seriously messed up babies but they were still babies.

Children who have been subject to severe physical and mental cruelty like they had been tend to end up pretty messed up in the head.

Believe me in the case of Baby P line them up and hand me a shovel but it's not right to apply that to all cases.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I'm bowing out now, before this gets too heated, i dont want to be involved in another forum row. I have enough going on without that.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hasnt his death resulted in more things been done by social services so his death isnt totally in vain...
...and they visited the baby like 40 times didnt they? so should the social workers die too? 

seriously no one deserves to die


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Im going to bow out of this one...i feel so passionate about any form of abuse...
I worked for years as a radiographer...the things i saw will never ever leave my mind...some children was brought in to A&E in horrid horrid conditions...
THose images are embossed on my brain...

Im sorry..i cant help how i feel

Sammy


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hasnt his death resulted in more things been done by social services so his death isnt totally in vain...
> ...and they visited the baby like 40 times didnt they? so should the social workers die too?
> 
> seriously no one deserves to die


no ya wrong these perverts deserve to die and thats the bottom line


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm bowing out too for the same reasons as above. This is too close to my heart for me to stay calm.

Love you all x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> what the hell is going on in this country that slag baby Ps mother has only got 5 year in prison the lodger 3 and that bas7ard that killed the defenceless baby got 12 years but got life for raping a 2 year old what the f*ck is wrong with this country why arnt we dragging these no good baby killers out in the street and hanging the f*ckers


It is total madness and the UK really need to look at their justice system, or should I say lack of it!

Time to bring back the death sentence I think!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hasnt his death resulted in more things been done by social services so his death isnt totally in vain...
> ...and they visited the baby like 40 times didnt they? so should the social workers die too?
> 
> seriously no one deserves to die


i think what is being said is being totally twisted! no one said that everyone should die! we just believe that in cases like baby p no punishement is too server! people who kill children like that deserve the death penatly


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> no ya wrong these perverts deserve to die and thats the bottom line


please dont say im ''wrong''....no ones opinions are ever wrong....i respected yours, so respect mine


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Is 5 years justice for this?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> please dont say im ''wrong''....no ones opinions are ever wrong....i respected yours, so respect mine


well that was my opinion like or lump it these scum should die you would be singing from a differant hymn sheet if the baby was yours


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> well that was my opinion like or lump it these scum should die you would be singing from a differant hymn sheet if the baby was yours


I think you need to calm down now. This is getting nasty. This is obviously too delicate a topic to discuss, and I hope this thread is closed so it doesn't get out of hand


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

what about the woman who forgave her sons murderers? it does happen....
im not saying that babys p's death should be forgiven...but it takes a strong person to forgive someone...rather than just kill them


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

claire said:


> View attachment 22286
> 
> 
> Is 5 years justice for this?


yes chick apperently his mother should av been licked by kittens and then let go if ya listen to some of em on here


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> the victim was not some1 who could say what was happening to him he was betrayed by the 1 person he should av been able to count on no matter what and she stood by and let him be killed by a pair of scum bags they took advantage of a defenceless baby so they should die!! a eye for a eye


You do know what happens to people who hurt kids when they go to prison right?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know why they have been granted anonymity when the lodger/brother has been named?

I thought perhaps it was because of the rape trial going on but that has been done and dusted, are they up for something else as well? 
They are adults, we saw Fred West and even Ian Huntley why???


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> yes chick apperently his mother should av been licked by kittens and then let go if ya listen to some of em on here


I am sorry but no one on here has suggested that at all. 

Most people have agreed the punishment is no where near enough and it makes me sick just some people don't agree with taking a life for a life which is as valid as an opinion as yours is.


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

Well if it was my kids it happend to i would want to kill him....

Not say ooh let him rot in jail!... oh he is suffering in guilt in jail...not! having a ball!, hope other inmates give him a good.......

All child Abusers should be put down!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> You do know what happens to people who hurt kids when they go to prison right?


Exactly 

News won't go down well on the inside that these people have hurt/raped babies etc. Kiddie fiddlers don't go down too well in prison


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think you need to calm down now. This is getting nasty. This is obviously too delicate a topic to discuss, and I hope this thread is closed so it doesn't get out of hand


we are all passionate about different things, who has been nasty? why should it be closed cos people disagree no one has been rude?


foxxy cleopatra said:


> what about the woman who forgave her sons murderers? it does happen....
> im not saying that babys p's death should be forgiven...but it takes a strong person to forgive someone...rather than just kill them


i dont agree any should be forgiven for what happened to that baby


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

claire said:


> we are all passionate about different things, who has been nasty? why should it be closed cos people disagree no one has been rude?


I'm not saying anyone has been rude, but it has the potential to turn very nasty


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

they do castrate people who do things like this i believe? i dont know if they have to agree to it though....

hmmm im not sure though!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

**Miss_P** said:


> Well if it was my kids it happend to i would want to kill him....
> 
> Not say ooh let him rot in jail!... oh he is suffering in guilt in jail...not! having a ball!, hope other inmates give him a good.......
> 
> All child Abusers should be put down!


i agree


sequeena said:


> Exactly
> 
> News won't go down well on the inside that these people have hurt/raped babies etc. Kiddie fiddlers don't go down too well in prison


yeah i heard about ian huntly, he has got tele n his own cell, internet, computer games, a gym ect


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> You do know what happens to people who hurt kids when they go to prison right?


Yeah but its still not enough, who has the right to torture a child to the point of death?, whether they are kids themselves or adults, they deserve to suffer the same pain so they know what they have subjected their victim to.
I don't beleive in letting them sit in prison for a few years, given the opportunity to do courses, play on games machines etc etc. Why should tax payers pay for these low lives?

Vicious dogs are pts the same should apply to murderers!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm not saying anyone has been rude, but it has the potential to turn very nasty


i dont agree that every thread that has the potential to be an arguement should be closed


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Yeah but its still not enough, who has the right to torture a child to the point of death?, whether they are kids themselves or adults, they deserve to suffer the same pain so they know what they have subjected their victim to.
> I don't beleive in letting them sit in prison for a few years, given the opportunity to do courses, play on games machines etc etc. Why should tax payers pay for these low lives?
> 
> Vicious dogs are pts the same should apply to murderers!
> ...


good post..........


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

okay found this and its quite bad.....but still capital punishment should not be an option!
BBC NEWS | In Depth


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

these people dont live in fear in prison they are segragated and are put with like minded perverts all they are vermin and should be treated as such


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Personally I think they should rot in bloody hell! they as with all child killers/peadofiles should be lined up and shot dead - why should we pay for them to live the life of riley in one of our prisons? which quite frankly are more like holiday camps than jails! That poor child as many others, did not have a voice, he had no back up from the system and the people in his life who should have loved and cared for him betrayed him in the worst possible way!!! they should be punished in the ultimate way - death, then these sickos will NEVER get the chance to re offend and ruin the lives of our poor innocent children, just look at how many peodos get 10 yrs and are out in 3! and are then back in our society unbeknown to us! they are never going to change its in them and nothing can be done to help them - apart from 
GET RID!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Personally I think they should rot in bloody hell! they as with all child killers/peadofiles should be lined up and shot dead - why should we pay for them to live the life of riley in one of our prisons? which quite frankly are more like holiday camps than jails! That poor child as many others, did not have a voice, he had no back up from the system and the people in his life who should have loved and cared for him betrayed him in the worst possible way!!! they should be punished in the ultimate way - death, then these sickos will NEVER get the chance to re offend and ruin the lives of our poor innocent children, just look at how many peodos get 10 yrs and are out in 3! and are then back in our society unbeknown to us! they are never going to change its in them and nothing can be done to help them - apart from
> GET RID!!!


fantastic post hun x totally agree


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Children who have been subject to severe physical and mental cruelty like they had been tend to end up pretty messed up in the head.


No offence but that's usually an excuse and a cop out. Yes i talk from personal experience and if anything it works the other way. You end up knowing how to treat kids/people properly. If anything you end up being more protective, certainly not abusive or cruel. 



Obsidian_Winter said:


> You do know what happens to people who hurt kids when they go to prison right?


Yes, they get put amongst like minded individuals and get protection for their atrocities.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No offence but that's usually an excuse and a cop out. Yes i talk from personal experience and if anything it works the other way. You end up knowing how to treat kids/people properly. If anything you end up being more protective, certainly not abusive or cruel.
> 
> Yes, they get put amongst like minded individuals and get protection for their atrocities.


I think that the 2 boys involved in the Jamie Bulger case were very unique and had suffered a very specific form of abuse that de sensitised them to violent acts. They were also on the cusp of when most Child psychologists consider children can truly understand the consequences of their actions.

It has been proven that whilst most people who are abused do not go on to abuse most abusers have been abused at some point.

They really cannot be lumped in with the likes of Ian Huntley and the Baby P muderers but they do make a point about blanket approaches to child killers.

Nothing in life is ever that cut and dried but i would hate for anyone to think that just because i don't agree with bringing back hanging it means i somehow condone what these vile individuals did.

I would repeat that if one of my children was wrongly convicted i would like the chance to prove their innocence and you can't do that if they are dead.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Yeah but its still not enough, who has the right to torture a child to the point of death?, whether they are kids themselves or adults, they deserve to suffer the same pain so they know what they have subjected their victim to.
> I don't beleive in letting them sit in prison for a few years, given the opportunity to do courses, play on games machines etc etc. Why should tax payers pay for these low lives?
> 
> Vicious dogs are pts the same should apply to murderers!
> ...


Well said, i agree. xxx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok guys, controversial thread here, and us mods have an eye on it, please keep the bad language to a minimum please, other wise we will be forced to close it.
regards 
3reddogs


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok guys, controversial thread here, and us mods have an eye on it, please keep the bad language to a minimum please, other wise we will be forced to close it.
> regards
> 3reddogs


there is less swearing on here than on ur thread!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok guys, controversial thread here, and us mods have an eye on it, please keep the bad language to a minimum please, other wise we will be forced to close it.
> regards
> 3reddogs


You never complained when it was on thread about you RED...infact it was left to someone else to moderate it.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You never complained when it was on thread about you RED...infact it was left to someone else to moderate it.


very good point hun


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You never complained when it was on thread about you RED...infact it was left to someone else to moderate it.


Must be the perks of the job eh...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

**Miss_P** said:


> Must be the perks of the job eh...


So true....but thankfully most moderate properly.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So true....but thankfully most moderate properly.




Sammy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I really dont understand what the fuss is about - we have a topic that is very contraversial yes but surely as adults we can discuss this without the threat of it being closed! If people have complained can i ask why? If i dont agree with what people have posted I just ignore it! everyone has their own opinioin and we accept that, it seems every thread that is not about getting drunk or asking what colour knickers you wear gets closed and valid thread that is worth debating is seen as a no no!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I really dont understand what the fuss is about - we have a topic that is very contraversial yes but surely as adults we can discuss this without the threat of it being closed! If people have complained can i ask why? If i dont agree with what people have posted I just ignore it! everyone has their own opinioin and we accept that, it seems every thread that is not about getting drunk or asking what colour knickers you wear gets closed and valid thread that is worth debating is seen as a no no!


..........Sammy


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

although there has been some good posts ,
i think this has totaly of the subject , xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I really dont understand what the fuss is about - we have a topic that is very contraversial yes but surely as adults we can discuss this without the threat of it being closed! If people have complained can i ask why? If i dont agree with what people have posted I just ignore it! everyone has their own opinioin and we accept that, it seems every thread that is not about getting drunk or asking what colour knickers you wear gets closed and valid thread that is worth debating is seen as a no no!


i agree suze, good post


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

kira99 said:


> although there has been some good posts ,
> i think this has totaly of the subject , xx


And quite below the belt.....
:nono:

Another thread ruined.....ahh well

Sammy


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I have to partially agree wiv some of what goat boy has put! Prison is TOO good for the people involved I could think of loads better but wont go to that level.

All i want to say is...........why do some people have children that obviously arent fit or even want them, and then do this...............there are people out in the world that would do anything to be able to have an adorable boy like little "P" was, he was just gorgeous, it just beggars beyond belief at what level some thugs will stoop too!*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

minni girl said:


> And quite below the belt.....
> :nono:
> 
> Another thread ruined.....ahh well
> ...


Why have we ruined the thread?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Why have we ruined the thread?


Read back hun..im not pointing it out...im to busy!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *I have to partially agree wiv some of what goat boy has put! Prison is TOO good for the people involved I could think of loads better but wont go to that level.
> 
> All i want to say is...........why do some people have children that obviously arent fit or even want them, and then do this...............there are people out in the world that would do anything to be able to have an adorable boy like little "P" was, he was just gorgeous, it just beggars beyond belief at what level some thugs will stoop too!*


So true and well said...xxxx


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hang the b......s it's the only way to get rid of all the **** in this country, might make someone thing twice because they did evil things to helpless children and animals


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

* Waits for a bejillion cutting responses*

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> * Waits for a bejillion cutting responses*
> 
> Sammy


Thought you were busy? :yesnod:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

minni girl said:


> Read back hun..im not pointing it out...im to busy!!!
> 
> Sammy


Oh yeah sorry forgot we not allowed an opionion unless we agree with certain people ! and dont expect you to point it out im more than capable thanks - why the hostility!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww dont be mean to red guys  there is no right or wrong answer...but..

the death penalty is banned for a reason...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

mickyb said:


> Hang the b......s it's the only way to get rid of all the **** in this country, might make someone thing twice because they did evil things to helpless children and animals


Here here...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> * Waits for a bejillion cutting responses*
> 
> Sammy


i know who i think is ruining this thread


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thought you were busy? :yesnod:


Oooooooow.....hahahahahahaha ...thanks i forgot!!

Sammy


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

C' com girls take it out on the beasts not each others


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> i know who i think is ruining this thread


You mean me??
You gave me a green square!!!

Sammy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

**Miss_P** said:


> C' com girls take it out on the beasts not each others [/QU
> 
> your so right im not gonna let em get to me thanks xxx:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> You mean me??
> You gave me a green square!!!
> 
> Sammy


i did for you previous posts, not the arguemenative ones


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awww dont be mean to red guys  there is no right or wrong answer...but..
> 
> the death penalty is banned for a reason...


Not angry just irritated that threads get closed cos some people dont like what they read - ive read loads of stuff i dont agree with but hey thats life


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OK folks lets get this back on topic :thumbup: I know what I would like to do with them and that is put them in a pen full of ewes with a ram in there  can assure you they wont be able to do much again :001_cool:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> OK folks lets get this back on topic :thumbup: I know what I would like to do with them and that is put them in a pen full of ewes with a ram in there  can assure you they wont be able to do much again :001_cool:


great suggestion julie, anyone think of any more?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> i did for you previous posts, not the arguemenative ones


Sorry youre right...but i was trying to defend Red...when he wasnt here to defend himself

Sammy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> OK folks lets get this back on topic :thumbup: I know what I would like to do with them and that is put them in a pen full of ewes with a ram in there  can assure you they wont be able to do much again :001_cool:


:dita::dita:xxxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

does anyone know if they do that castration thing to rapists ect? i thought they did in some cases?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> OK folks lets get this back on topic :thumbup: I know what I would like to do with them and that is put them in a pen full of ewes with a ram in there  can assure you they wont be able to do much again :001_cool:


lol...love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awww dont be mean to red guys  there is no right or wrong answer...but..
> 
> the death penalty is banned for a reason...


yeah cos we aint got no testicular fortitude anymore we let the do gooders run the show thats why this country is in the state its in !

i could av swore but cant think of another thread to start think we av covered most drinks and knicker styles to date


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Sorry youre right...but i was trying to defend Red...when he wasnt here to defend himself
> 
> Sammy


he is big enough n ugly enough to stick up for himself. Ive been here long enough to see it from all sides and i see what people are saying about red


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

I mean what if these sicko's moved next door to you.... would you be saying ooh hes done his time he's fine now!...NO!!! of corse you wouldnt

Justice stinks they should NEVER be aloud out ever again or even see light!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> i could av swore but cant think of another thread to start think we av covered most drinks and knicker styles to date


lol...that so made me laugh and how very true.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> does anyone know if they do that castration thing to rapists ect? i thought they did in some cases?


I'm still staying away from this threads main topic, have said my piece and dont see the point in going in circles. However...

I'm pretty sure its not in the uk yet, although some men have paid privatly for it to be done to themselves upon their release. If you google there is a recent article done in may, in responce to poland who are due to start this soon.

Its something our gvt is considering i believe. Although chemical castration isnt guarenteed to work.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> great suggestion julie, anyone think of any more?


Two house bricks in the present climate :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> yeah cos we aint got no testicular fortitude anymore we let the do gooders run the show thats why this country is in the state its in !
> 
> i could av swore but cant think of another thread to start think we av covered most drinks and knicker styles to date


Not everyone comes on here for controversy and debate. Some people just come on her for a bit of fun


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Two house bricks in the present climate :wink:


another excellent suggestion julie, what about cheese wire?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You never complained when it was on thread about you RED...infact it was left to someone else to moderate it.


Free Sprit!!
You comment is not only totally unfounded, but totally untrue, if you require me to give you and infraction, i suggest you carry on in that manner! I was not online when the event you mentioned was going on. Although i'm here most of the time, i'm not here ALL of the time!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Sorry youre right...but i was trying to defend Red...when he wasnt here to defend himself
> 
> Sammy


Ah but he was around 



claire said:


> he is big enough n ugly enough to stick up for himself. Ive been here long enough to see it from all sides and i see what people are saying about red


You mean you've seen the comments too?  



**Miss_P** said:


> I mean what if these sicko's moved next door to you.... would you be saying ooh hes done his time he's fine now!...NO!!! of corse you wouldnt
> 
> Justice stinks they should NEVER be aloud out ever again or even see light!


So true...well said.  



tashi said:


> Two house bricks in the present climate :wink:


lol...now there's a great idea


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Not everyone comes on here for controversy and debate. Some people just come on her for a bit of fun


Just because u dont want a debate dont mean others cant if you dont like it stay out...... simple stick to the soft chat


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rainy said:


> Not everyone comes on here for controversy and debate. Some people just come on her for a bit of fun


Which is in 90% of all general chat two of which dominate on here (mentioning no names) I dont complain about them! 

if you dont like it dont read or comment! why should we only do what you want all the time


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Free Sprit!!
> You comment is not only totally unfounded, but totally untrue, if you require me to give you and infraction, i suggest you carry on in that manner! I was not online when the event you mentioned was going on. Although i'm here most of the time, i'm not here ALL of the time!


red what has been said is true! u threaten to close this thread for swearing but there is more swearing in your thread is that not hypocritical?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Free Sprit!!
> You comment is not only totally unfounded, but totally untrue, if you require me to give you and infraction, i suggest you carry on in that manner! I was not online when the event you mentioned was going on. Although i'm here most of the time, i'm not here ALL of the time!


Now why did you only pick up on my reference to that RED?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Now why did you only pick up on my reference to that RED?


i said it aswell, and not for no reason


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

_~trying to get us back on topic here~_

I dont think anyone on here who said that they disagree with the death penalty said that the current justice system is working.

I would like anyone convicted of murder,rape, molest, paedophilia or any other despicable crime that has caused real harm to someone be locked up forever never to see the light of day. The current hotels... oops i mean prisons, do not work!, but i still would not like to see capital punishment brought back.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I dont think anyone on here who said that they disagree with the death penalty said that the current justice system is working.
> 
> I would like anyone convicted of murder,rape, molest, paedophilia or any other despicable crime that has caused real harm to someone be locked up forever never to see the light of day. The current hotels... oops i mean prisons, do not work!, but i still would not like to see capital punishment brought back.


It was actually started about baby P.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> i said it aswell, and not for no reason


Exactly Claire as did another member but for some reason RED decided to pick up on my comment as per usual.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Exactly Claire as did another member but for some reason RED decided to pick up on my comment as per usual.


victimisation??????????????????????


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I give up!! have it your own way, i'm passed caring!
Good Night!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> Just because u dont want a debate dont mean others cant if you dont like it stay out...... simple stick to the soft chat





suzy93074 said:


> Which is in 90% of all general chat two of which dominate on here (mentioning no names) I dont complain about them!
> 
> if you dont like it dont read or comment! why should we only do what you want all the time


It was more about the dig at the general chat content. I have no issue with contraversial subjects or i wouldn't have contributed to this one. I have no objection to an opposing opinion i just don't understand the personal digs they always seem to lead to.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

claire said:


> victimisation??????????????????????


Certainly looking that way....i see it's not just obvious to me then.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minni girl said:


> It was actually started about baby P.


yes it did so can we please try and get this one back on track the op had a good post here very topical with todays sentencing and yes it is going to be a controversial one - but as I know of old you guys are good at these debate time threads and they can go on really really well.

If anyone is finding this a thread that they disagree with and is going to get stressed shall we say then can we avoid it

(saves me a lot of work later on) :yikes:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> It was more about the dig at the general chat content. I have no issue with contraversial subjects or i wouldn't have contributed to this one. I have no objection to an opposing opinion i just don't understand the personal digs they always seem to lead to.


there were no personal digs until the threat of the thread being closed if ya read bk. i cant understand why threaten to close this thread for bad language when it has less in it the the mods thread


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> yes it did so can we please try and get this one back on track the op had a good post here very topical with todays sentencing and yes it is going to be a controversial one - but as I know of old you guys are good at these debate time threads and they can go on really really well.
> 
> If anyone is finding this a thread that they disagree with and is going to get stressed shall we say then can we avoid it
> 
> (saves me a lot of work later on) :yikes:


Fair play and well said


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rainy said:


> It was more about the dig at the general chat content. I have no issue with contraversial subjects or i wouldn't have contributed to this one. I have no objection to an opposing opinion i just don't understand the personal digs they always seem to lead to.


oh come on rainy you have had your fair share of having digs on threads, and i wasnt saying anyone in particular just particular threads! Am i not allowed to have that opionon - do we all have to agree with you?

And if you look back I have Never got personal on this thread UNTILL some people who normally stick to your particular threads got involoved so really they made it personal, have a go at them


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> yes it did so can we please try and get this one back on track the op had a good post here very topical with todays sentencing and yes it is going to be a controversial one - but as I know of old you guys are good at these debate time threads and they can go on really really well.
> 
> If anyone is finding this a thread that they disagree with and is going to get stressed shall we say then can we avoid it
> 
> (saves me a lot of work later on) :yikes:


ok jules, respect what u say


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> yes it did so can we please try and get this one back on track the op had a good post here very topical with todays sentencing and yes it is going to be a controversial one - but as I know of old you guys are good at these debate time threads and they can go on really really well.
> 
> If anyone is finding this a thread that they disagree with and is going to get stressed shall we say then can we avoid it
> 
> (saves me a lot of work later on) :yikes:


WELL SAID


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> oh come on rainy you have had your fair share of having digs on threads, and i wasnt saying anyone in particular just particular threads! Am i not allowed to have that opionon - do we all have to agree with you?
> 
> And if you look back I have Never got personal on this thread UNTILL some people who normally stick to your particular threads got involoved so really they made it personal, have a go at them


I am stepping away now out of respect for Tashi.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

minni girl said:


> I Was defending someone who wasnt here to defend theirselves!!!
> If you have anything to say to me PM me.?
> 
> Sammy


*Anyone pickin on Sammy ??? Gotta come thru me 1st lol







*


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Our justice system is all wrong
I don't believe in the death penalty but I do think they should have got life, and life should mean life, but not in prison as we know it, a dark dungeon with bread and water !
Baby P wasn't only killed, he was tortured, they aren't sane they can't be !

Killing them won't bring Baby P back, and won't change how he suffered 

My thoughts are with the rest of the family 
RIP Baby P xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Anyone pickin on Sammy ??? Gotta come thru me 1st lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless!!! * Hugs*

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Rach said:


> Our justice system is all wrong
> I don't believe in the death penalty but I do think they should have got life, and life should mean life, but not in prison as we know it, a dark dungeon with bread and water !
> Baby P wasn't only killed, he was tortured, they aren't sane they can't be !
> 
> ...


completely agree xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> im quite speechless!:nonod:


Ok this should be over and finished with now

Please get this back on topic it will be moderated shortly to leave just the on topic posts on here - but please give me a break    (pleading eyes)

any off topic posts will be deleted straight away


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Ok this should be over and finished with now
> 
> Please get this back on topic it will be moderated shortly to leave just the on topic posts on here - but please give me a break    (pleading eyes)


Aww not the pleading eyes!!:wink:

Sammy


----------



## Sakuya (May 10, 2009)

As per rapists and child molesters.. I'm no criminal expert, but my understanding is that castration doesn't work. It's not physical or sexual desire, it's psychological, and incurable. They're taught to find ways of preoccupation and avoidance of the thoughts because there is no fixing what's wrong with them. If you castrate them, they'll find other instruments to use in place.

Also, the killing of animals and children (weaker beings than the killer) is psychopathic behavior. They can feel sorry for having been caught, but they will never feel guilt or pain for having done the act itself. Simply put, their brains just aren't wired to work that way...

A huge percentage of people in this world have come from broken homes, experienced personal trauma, have been abused, hurt, neglected, bullied, and yes, even molested. It's all horrible to think about, and not something easy to accept, but these are excuses. I'd be willing to bet that almost everyone, if not all, here could identify with at least one of these. The fact is, despite these things, that huge percentage would never even entertain the thought of doing these things to others. I hate to say it, but according to science there's no saving the people who have it in them to commit these crimes. I can understand the argument against the death penalty. Still, I say whether you agree with the death penalty or not, we should all agree that these people definitely should not be allowed back into society. At all. Ever.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sakuya said:


> As per rapists and child molesters.. I'm no criminal expert, but my understanding is that castration doesn't work. It's not physical or sexual desire, it's psychological, and incurable. They're taught to find ways of preoccupation and avoidance of the thoughts because there is no fixing what's wrong with them. If you castrate them, they'll find other instruments to use in place.
> 
> Also, the killing of animals and children (weaker beings than the killer) is psychopathic behavior. They can feel sorry for having been caught, but they will never feel guilt or pain for having done the act itself. Simply put, their brains just aren't wired to work that way...
> 
> A huge percentage of people in this world have come from broken homes, experienced personal trauma, have been abused, hurt, neglected, bullied, and yes, even molested. It's all horrible to think about, and not something easy to accept, but these are excuses. I'd be willing to bet that almost everyone, if not all, here could identify with at least one of these. The fact is, despite these things, that huge percentage would never even entertain the thought of doing these things to others. I hate to say it, but according to science there's no saving the people who have it in them to commit these crimes. I can understand the argument against the death penalty. Still, I say whether you agree with the death penalty or not, we should all agree that these people definitely should not be allowed back into society. At all. Ever.


 A very good post. Life should be life, and they should never be let back on the streets,not just the people in por baby p's case, but anyone that does such horrific crimes.

In the baby p case however, I don't think anyone involved will have an easy life in prison. Child molesters and beaters rarely do, as other inmates do not approve of it either. I believe they will get tortured like they tortured the pooor little boy. And I doubt very much that the prison officers will stop much of it either! I hope non of them ever get released!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I was flabberghasted. 

This gives the message that if you do something like this you will get 5 years, rape 10 years.

I don't agree with bumping them off. LIfe should be life or actually her majesty's service - this was planned torture. They are mentally unstable in my own personal opinion. The letter of apology shows she knows she was wrong.

For a child that is killed 'accidentally' in a one off the punishment should be 'slightly less' but for this it was planned, more than one person, and the person ultimately responsible is the mother for allowing this to happen to her child, as well as the other adults in the household. 

I could give you official facts/fugures on families where it travels through the generations because it does happen in some cultures/families but i won't.

I hope they rot in hell.


----------

